# Man bites snake in "learning experience"



## Snapped (Dec 20, 2012)

Man bites snake in ‘learning experience’




AAP © Enlarge photo


[h=2]Related Links[/h] 


  : Mum finds toddler's snake collection in cupboard 

  : Drugs, cash and snake found in car 
 

When Orange resident Rodney Williams saw a brown snake in the front yard of his neighbour’s house, he didn’t want the potentially lethal animal to pose a threat.
So he did the unthinkable – picked the snake up off the ground and bit its head off, before biting into its stomach and tail.
Williams, who admitted he’d been drinking before the dangerous encounter, told Fairfax Media’s Central Western Daily that he’d seen Indigenous people kill snakes by biting them and had always wanted to try it for himself.
“I bit its head off first so it couldn’t bite me,” he said.
“That’s how you kill a snake, you don’t use a shovel.”
Williams, who was born and bred in Orange, said he’d never seen a brown snake in the area before but had seen a few red-bellied blacks. He described the incident as a “learning experience.”
“I’ll probably do it better next time,” he said.
However local snake handler Greg Pringle said it doubted it was a King Brown. "In all my years I have never seen one in Orange. There is an abundance of Copperheads here, which I think this snake probably was. But the best thing to do is to not go near them, just leave them alone.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 20, 2012)

Odds on favorite to win the moron redneck of the year award.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 20, 2012)

And they say drinking and driving is dangerous.......:facepalm:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

And not one friggin' fine anywhere to be seen!! Unbloodybelievable! DO SOMETHING USELESS ANIMAL PROTECTION AGENCIES!!


----------



## harlemrain (Dec 20, 2012)

That's disgusting, the poor snake was just minding his own business, next minute his in some moron's mouth :cry: shouldn't he get charged with cruelty to animals? Plus isn't killing snakes illegal?


----------



## glennh (Dec 20, 2012)

What a moron


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 20, 2012)

Snapped said:


> “I’ll probably do it better next time,” he said.


I sincerely hope not.

- - - Updated - - -



coastalcarpet12 said:


> That's disgusting, the poor snake was just minding his own business, next minute his in some moron's mouth :cry: shouldn't he get charged with cruelty to animals? Plus isn't killing snakes illegal?



It could be considered as posing an immediate threat to him or his family.

Yet another article that could have pointed out laws relating to native fauna, or at the least print the details of local snake re locators.


----------



## saintanger (Dec 20, 2012)

well if he does it again i hope the snake defends itself and gets him good. poor snake, if he did that to pretty much any other animal he would of been charged with cruelty but most people hate snakes so people in power don't care what happens to them. a law has to be made to protect snakes. but saldy if someone sees a snake even if its a harmless baby python all they have to say is they thought it was a ven and felt they were in danger or their family or pets and they get away with it. its a joke.

especially intoxicated and killing a ven is a very silly idea, i'm shocked he did not get bitten.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2012)

he is dead meat

i cant understand how he gets away with that . where is the justice.


----------



## harlemrain (Dec 20, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> I sincerely hope not.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





Yes but there other alternatives besides biting it head off


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 20, 2012)

That's completely disgusting, how could anyone be so cruel, he should have just left the snake alone To many wanna be heros in this world!:evil:


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

WT*
That is just....well horrible, disgusting, stupid, cruel etc etc
Poor snakey


----------



## Snowman (Dec 20, 2012)

I bite heads off snakes all the time. Though admittedly they are the jubalicious kind from Allen's and The natural confectionary co.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2012)

i wish it killed him ......i hope he gets what's coming sooner


----------



## shell477 (Dec 20, 2012)

Darwinism anyone?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

No wonder snakes defend themselves so readily when they have to contend with morons like this.


----------



## davies.ads (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone have a particularly angry Ven we can put on his lawn and then all watch.


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope he gets a bite from a Taipan :evil: Or gets bitten by 2 taipans! I'm not picky which one :lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 20, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I hope he gets a bite from a Taipan :evil: Or gets bitten by 2 taipans! I'm not picky which one :lol:


Or even 6 Taipan's :twisted:


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 20, 2012)

-



emmalene_bunny said:


> Or even 6 Taipan's :twisted:




I'll see your 6 Taipan's and raise you 1 Taipan. Totally tragic this snake died the way it did.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 20, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well played, I only really had the 5:shock:
It's more than tragic, I think that it must goes to show how twisted some people's minds really are, affected by alcohol or not, it's just aim sickening to think that he is so proud of what he has done:cry:


----------



## Stimm (Dec 20, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> it's just aim sickening to think that he is so proud of what he has done:cry:



It's also sickening that the media give these morons air time, without actually pointing out native wildlife is protected. The media are just as much to blame.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 20, 2012)

When are the authorities actually going to do
something about people like this? If had tried to keep it
as a pet they would have been on to him

- - - Updated - - -

When are the authorities actually going to do
something about people like this? If had tried to keep it
as a pet they would have been on to him


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL, he looks like such a Yobbo, this article also shows the street he lives on
http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...WItrd7_c1r5dAig8SrqPA&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dGY


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i wish it killed him ......i hope he gets what's coming sooner


Your logic is about on par with this snake biting goose


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't see how everyone can have such a strong opinion without even knowing the full story.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Don't see how everyone can have such a strong opinion without even knowing the full story.



Cos he bit a snakes head off!!!!!


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^Yet posting pictures of snakes eating domestic cats is fine according to a lot of members?? There's a hell of a lot more cat lovers out there then reptile ones, and I'm sure a lot of members here keep them. (I do not however I'm just raising a point). And if this bloke was in fact indigenous how many of you would retract your statements?... Some food for thought...


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 21, 2012)

Stimm said:


> It's also sickening that the media give these morons air time, without actually pointing out native wildlife is protected. The media are just as much to blame.



I don't mind the media giving this air time, it encourages other people with the same IQ level to engage in such practices, and he's admitted he'd try it again. 
Hopefully these people are removed from our gene pool in he not too distant future...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2012)

Burnerism said:


> ^^^Yet posting pictures of snakes eating domestic cats is fine according to a lot of members?? There's a hell of a lot more cat lovers out there then reptile ones, and I'm sure a lot of members here keep them. (I do not however I'm just raising a point). And if this bloke was in fact indigenous how many of you would retract your statements?... Some food for thought...



I could not give a hoot if he was indigenous, biting a snakes head off for no good reason is nuts.
Every indigenous elder I have met would flog the bejesus out of any of their kin for killing something in such a manner unless he was going to eat it, did he eat it?


----------



## Stimm (Dec 21, 2012)

Badsville said:


> I don't mind the media giving this air time, it encourages other people with the same IQ level to engage in such practices, and he's admitted he'd try it again.
> Hopefully these people are removed from our gene pool in he not too distant future...



Exactly what I mean about the media giving it air time, too many copycat idiots. But when is any wildlife protection agencies going to step in when these stories are published? Sure doesn't seem like they do.

But when that video came to light of the teenage boys harming a baby kangaroo, that made the news and they went to court over it! 

I don't like to hear about any type of native wildlife being harmed, but snakes are not given the same wildlife protection respect when the same laws 'supposedly' apply.


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 21, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I could not give a hoot if he was indigenous, biting a snakes head off for no good reason is nuts.
> Every indigenous elder I have met would flog the bejesus out of any of their kin for killing something in such a manner unless he was going to eat it, did he eat it?



Nah, needs garlic!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 21, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Don't see how everyone can have such a strong opinion without even knowing the full story.




On some threads I read I would agree with you but on this occasion the key facts of the case are indisputable, nothing but nothing in my opinion given these circumstances justifies this man's actions. I also agree that the media if it was going to report this story and give this idiot publicity should have reported it in a totally different way. A journalistic approach highlighting how unnecessary and cruel he was should have been universal as well as them emphasizing how is idiotic behaviour placed a strain on an already overburdened health service.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## caliherp (Dec 21, 2012)

@Venomus1111 is this still how you guys do it in the desert? That was unnecessary. To the person who said what if he was indigenous I'm pretty sure he said he killed it Thais the indigenous would.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2012)

caliherp said:


> @Venomus1111 is this still how you guys do it in the desert? That was unnecessary. To the person who said what if he was indigenous I'm pretty sure he said he killed it Thais the indigenous would.



Nah in the desert we drink the blood after


----------



## caliherp (Dec 21, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Nah in the desert we drink the blood after


Lol cheers.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 21, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> On some threads I read I would agree with you but on this occasion the key facts of the case are indisputable, nothing but nothing in my opinion given these circumstances justifies this man's actions. I also agree that the media if it was going to report this story and give this idiot publicity should have reported it in a totally different way. A journalistic approach highlighting how unnecessary and cruel he was should have been universal as well as them emphasizing how is idiotic behaviour placed a strain on an already overburdened health service.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


No the logic behind the majority here is just silly to an extent I cannot believe. The snake was on his neighbors front lawn ( the article does not even write whether or not it was heading towards or away ), which I would say is posing a threat to his family or his neighbors family. Was the biting necessary? Of course not, he could have used a method that would cause the snake to have a quicker death but as the article says he was quite intoxicated. I would rather a human live any day over one snake. If the article was the other way round ( not a snake biting a man's head off ) with him or one of his family members getting fatally bitten people's views would be drastically different.

Would I have done the same thing? No but then again I have enough knowledge to know how to handle the situation properly without causing damage to myself or the snake. This was very a very unavoidable instance but again if you value one snakes life over a human's....well I cannot even respond.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 21, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> No the logic behind the majority here is just silly to an extent I cannot believe. The snake was on his neighbors front lawn ( the article does not even write whether or not it was heading towards or away ), which I would say is posing a threat to his family or his neighbors family. Was the biting necessary? Of course not, he could have used a method that would cause the snake to have a quicker death but as the article says he was quite intoxicated. I would rather a human live any day over one snake. If the article was the other way round ( not a snake biting a man's head off ) with him or one of his family members getting fatally bitten people's views would be drastically different.
> 
> Would I have done the same thing? No but then again I have enough knowledge to know how to handle the situation properly without causing damage to myself or the snake. This was very a very unavoidable instance but again if you value one snakes life over a human's....well I cannot even respond.



Think we will have to agree to disagree on this one.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> No the logic behind the majority here is just silly to an extent I cannot believe. The snake was on his neighbors front lawn ( the article does not even write whether or not it was heading towards or away ), which I would say is posing a threat to his family or his neighbors family. Was the biting necessary? Of course not, he could have used a method that would cause the snake to have a quicker death but as the article says he was quite intoxicated. I would rather a human live any day over one snake. If the article was the other way round ( not a snake biting a man's head off ) with him or one of his family members getting fatally bitten people's views would be drastically different.
> 
> Would I have done the same thing? No but then again I have enough knowledge to know how to handle the situation properly without causing damage to myself or the snake. This was very a very unavoidable instance but again if you value one snakes life over a human's....well I cannot even respond.



If he had the skills to safely pick it up and bite its head off then he could have easily relocated it without the need to kill it.


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 21, 2012)

I love how the article also neglects to mention that a snakes brain can stay alive for an hour up to death after decapitation....I hope it reflex bit all the way down this throat.


----------



## Harvez (Dec 27, 2012)

The worst part of the story is 0 lessons were learnt and he admits to "doing it better next time" Not saying he "deserves" to be killed cause i wouldn't wish that upon anybody but i can foresee death for him if he continues listening to the stupid little devil on he's shoulder!!


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 27, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> No the logic behind the majority here is just silly to an extent I cannot believe. The snake was on his neighbors front lawn ( the article does not even write whether or not it was heading towards or away ), which I would say is posing a threat to his family or his neighbors family. Was the biting necessary? Of course not, he could have used a method that would cause the snake to have a quicker death but as the article says he was quite intoxicated. I would rather a human live any day over one snake. If the article was the other way round ( not a snake biting a man's head off ) with him or one of his family members getting fatally bitten people's views would be drastically different.
> 
> Would I have done the same thing? No but then again I have enough knowledge to know how to handle the situation properly without causing damage to myself or the snake. This was very a very unavoidable instance but again if you value one snakes life over a human's....well I cannot even respond.



Don't even bother. The amount of times I've argued the human life vs animal life here its lost any meaning. Apparently I'm a terrible person cause I value humans over animals. I once unintentionally started quite the s storm by saying I'd kill 100 of an endangered species to save one human. I'm told that makes me quite worthless and certain people would never do that because they're better than me, love their animals more and look after them better than I do. They neglected, however, to verify whether it would make a difference if the life being saved was that of them or their own child (insert rolly eyes here)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 27, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Don't even bother. The amount of times I've argued the human life vs animal life here its lost any meaning. Apparently I'm a terrible person cause I value humans over animals. I once unintentionally started quite the s storm by saying I'd kill 100 of an endangered species to save one human. I'm told that makes me quite worthless and certain people would never do that because they're better than me, love their animals more and look after them better than I do. They neglected, however, to verify whether it would make a difference if the life being saved was that of them or their own child (insert rolly eyes here)



But why did he he have to kill it?
IF he could pick it up and bite its head off then he could have easily put it into a bag and call Nat Parks.
The old "I was protecting my family" excuse doesnt really fly imo, not for this case anyway.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't say he had to kill it, read my post, and read the last line of monitors post. Completely missed my point


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 28, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> I didn't say he had to kill it, read my post, and read the last line of monitors post. Completely missed my point



And it seems you have missed mine, my point is in this case it is obvious the snake did not have to be killed as he clearly had the snake restrained.


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 28, 2012)

Stimm said:


> Exactly what I mean about the media giving it air time, too many copycat idiots. But when is any wildlife protection agencies going to step in when these stories are published? Sure doesn't seem like they do.
> 
> But when that video came to light of the teenage boys harming a baby kangaroo, that made the news and they went to court over it!
> 
> I don't like to hear about any type of native wildlife being harmed, but snakes are not given the same wildlife protection respect when the same laws 'supposedly' apply.



Completely missed my sarcastic point there didn't ya...


----------

